# Am I Eligible for German Job Seeker Visa?



## akkinenisrinu (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello all,


Currently, work as a research analyst in India from past two years. I am willing to apply "Job Seeker Visa". 
I completed my master's in Software Engineering in Sweden in 2015 and my university is listed in anabin as A+.
Moreover, Some of my friends are working in Germany and they are ready to accommodate me.
So, my question is "*in some of the websites It was mentioned that we should have 5 years work experience*" to apply for German Job Seeker Visa.
*Is it necessary to have 5 years of experience? *


----------



## akkinenisrinu (Mar 19, 2018)

Guys! Please help me on this


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

From everything I've seen on the more reputable sites, yes, you do need 5 years of related experience to be eligible for a German Job Seeker's Visa. I wasn't able to find anything specifically about the work experience requirement on the sites for the German Consulates in India, but this page may help:
What kinds of visa are there? - Make it in Germany

Can't pursue all the links there, but there may be something that will explain the visa requirements in a bit more detail.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

